# bike in a civic trunk? or the like....



## ibmkidIII (Dec 30, 2003)

Thinking about a new (more gas efficient) car and was thinking about a civic. Wondering if it's possible to fit a bike (both wheels off) in the trunk. I currently can fit two small bikes in the trunk of my 94 Mecury Topaz (one wheelset in the back seats). Not looking for a bike rack currently, I like the stealth aspect of putting the nice ride in the trunk. Any other suggestions for a good gas efficient reliable car that can hold a single bike in it?

Thanks,
Kirk


----------



## EJ_92606 (Jul 11, 2004)

ibmkidIII said:


> Thinking about a new (more gas efficient) car and was thinking about a civic. Wondering if it's possible to fit a bike (both wheels off) in the trunk. I currently can fit two small bikes in the trunk of my 94 Mecury Topaz (one wheelset in the back seats). Not looking for a bike rack currently, I like the stealth aspect of putting the nice ride in the trunk. Any other suggestions for a good gas efficient reliable car that can hold a single bike in it?
> 
> Thanks,
> Kirk


Mazda 3, either hatchback or notchback will hold a bike. Civic probably would as well, if its a hatchback or has fold down back seats.


----------



## rzozaya1969 (Nov 28, 2004)

I think that most cars have foldable rear seats. On some of them you can fit the bike.

I have a Renault Megane II sedan, and I fold the seats, remove only the front wheel, and in it goes. It's not just because of stealth, but if I want to stop anywhere to have something to eat or watch a movie or something, I don't have to worry about the bike being outside.


----------



## jr711 (Jan 12, 2004)

i was thinking of a new 06 civic too. i think before i buy i'd bring my bike and see if i can fit in there if they'd let me. hopefully they'd let me. they usually have plastic all over their new cars anyway. anyways i fit two bikes and one wheelset in my 98 4dr accord. so i'm hoping the new 06 civic can do the same.


----------



## ibmkidIII (Dec 30, 2003)

Civic's look like they have about 1.1 sq ft smaller trunk space than the accord...may be tight. I'm only really hoping to get one in there....guess I really need to find someone local who has one and jam my bike in it....


----------



## cigargreg (Aug 9, 2005)

My wife has a 05 and I believe I could fit my trance in the trunk with the front wheel off and seat down with no problem. Heck I fit a 16 ft Extension Ladder in my old 93 civic.


----------



## cliffjumper (Feb 5, 2004)

*it'll fit*

If i can fit a medium sized frame with both wheels off in a 2002-05 Civic Si hatch with back seats up, it'll fit. Civic's are bigger than they look. 

my buddy has a '04 civic sedan-his hardtail fits fine.

trunk space-
'06 12.0 cubic feet
'05 12.9 cubic feet.

Go bring your bike down to the car and test it out.


----------



## Meat Foot (Jan 14, 2004)

cliffjumper said:


> If i can fit a medium sized frame with both wheels off in a 2002-05 Civic Si hatch with back seats up, it'll fit. Civic's are bigger than they look.
> 
> my buddy has a '04 civic sedan-his hardtail fits fine.
> 
> ...


Had a 1996 sedan, it fit with both wheels off in the trunk (seats up). I would fold the seats down on occasion and take just the front off so I would not have to futz with the rear wheel  I am getting a 2001 Civic to replace the 1996. As for the Mazda 3, it does not get as good of gas mileage, and the back seats are really tight. It drives nice though (pretty peppy and solid suspension). Tradeoffs.....


----------



## pimpbot (Dec 31, 2003)

*I got a...*



ibmkidIII said:


> Thinking about a new (more gas efficient) car and was thinking about a civic. Wondering if it's possible to fit a bike (both wheels off) in the trunk. I currently can fit two small bikes in the trunk of my 94 Mecury Topaz (one wheelset in the back seats). Not looking for a bike rack currently, I like the stealth aspect of putting the nice ride in the trunk. Any other suggestions for a good gas efficient reliable car that can hold a single bike in it?
> 
> Thanks,
> Kirk


 Mk3 Jetta (93-99) and I can get any of my bikes in there with the wheels off. I also had a Mk2 Jetta (85-92) and it worked on that car too. The trunk is not that big on eithercar, so I would guess you can on a Civic, considering that the small cars are only getting bigger these days.

Sedans are great for after work rides. Stash you bike in there, and nobody knows but you. IN fact, I sometimes left my bike in the car overnight when I was too tires (lazy) to bring it in the garage.

If you're buying new, take your bike to test it out. The dealer should let you without too much hassle.


----------



## Englehardt (Sep 29, 2005)

*Civic hitch*



ibmkidIII said:


> Thinking about a new (more gas efficient) car and was thinking about a civic. Wondering if it's possible to fit a bike (both wheels off) in the trunk. I currently can fit two small bikes in the trunk of my 94 Mecury Topaz (one wheelset in the back seats). Not looking for a bike rack currently, I like the stealth aspect of putting the nice ride in the trunk. Any other suggestions for a good gas efficient reliable car that can hold a single bike in it?
> 
> Thanks,
> Kirk


You can fit a bike in the trunk if you take off both wheels on my 2001 two door civic. I got sick of this so I installed a 1.25" hitch on it. The hitch was made by Hidden Hitch it was easy to install and you can hardly see it when the bike rack is not installed. The only thing you see is the 1.25" square and it is under the bumper so you have to bend over to see that. The best part is nothing touches the paint so I don't have to worry about damaging the car. Also I can still get in the trunk with out un-strapping bike racks. It's also more aerodynamic then a roof rack. As for the car, I could not be happier. It is the best value out there.


----------



## Shawn595 (Dec 19, 2004)

Although you've probably already looked at this there's a picture of the trunk opening here:

http://automobiles.honda.com/models/exterior_gallery.asp?ModelName=Civic+Si

and here's a list of the dimensions:

http://automobiles.honda.com/models/specifications_full_specs.asp?ModelName=Civic+Si&Category=2

Note that these links might not directly link to what I'm looking at so you may have to click around a bit. 

I'm dreaming of getting an 06 SI myself.


----------



## jr711 (Jan 12, 2004)

Shawn595 said:


> Although you've probably already looked at this there's a picture of the trunk opening here:
> 
> http://automobiles.honda.com/models/exterior_gallery.asp?ModelName=Civic+Si
> 
> ...


i was thinking the same thing! a wrx wagon would probably fit my needs better, but the si would be cheaper granted its at msrp. gets better gas milage too. i just started a new job with a long commute and would like a fun car to drive. i'd definately get a hitch to use a Sportworks(or the the thule counter part) hitch rack. but i still want to be able to fit at least one bike with wheels off in the trunk on occasion.


----------



## hiccup (Oct 9, 2005)

I can fit a single bike with both wheels on into the back of my 2000 ford focus hatch. Two bikes will fit with the front wheels off. (This is all with the rear seats folded of course.)
That car'll soon be replaced by a Mazda 3 hatch, so we'll see how that one does! Should be even better.


----------



## Quattro (Dec 26, 2003)

One of the guys I ride with has a Civic, and he puts his bike in the trunk. I'm pretty sure the seat folds down.


----------



## Tarekith (Mar 9, 2005)

I have an Acura RSX, and with the front wheels off and rear seats down, I can get two bikes in the back and you'd never know it. Very nice actually, I don't have to worry about the bike if I stop somewhere to eat. Better gas mileage too, not having a rack on top or back.

Only downside is I can only bring myself and one other person on trips. Oh wait, that's probably a benefit...


----------



## Rev Bubba (Jan 16, 2004)

*What do you consider more effecient?*

The Subaru Impreza wagon would fit a couple bikes nicely and get around 28 mpg highway, maybe a bit more. Not overly effecient but probably better than what you currently drive. As a long time VW owner, I think the cost of scheduled and unscheduled maintenance will far out weigh savings in fuel costs. Those darn things cost a bunch to keep up. I'm moving to a Subi L egacyOutback in May.


----------



## Turt99 (Apr 5, 2005)

I have a 2002 Civic and I always put my bike in the trunk, I usually fold the seats down and just remove the front wheel, however the one time I was going camping, I fit both mine and my brothers bike in the trunk with 1 set of wheels. It was VERY tight and a little bit of a puzzle to get it to work but there is plenty of room.


----------



## Walt Dizzy (Aug 18, 2003)

*'95 Saturn*

Fits a bike in the trunk. Both wheels have to come off, and a medium frame is a tight fit.

I bought a Yakima Black Top (I think!) roof box at REI and can fit a second bike up there, with the rear wheel on. Packing is a challenge, but I don't need an SUV to carry 2 bikes under cover.

Mmmm, looking forward to a spring road trip.

Walt


----------



## fred3 (Jan 12, 2004)

*Both rear seats fold down...*



ibmkidIII said:


> Civic's look like they have about 1.1 sq ft smaller trunk space than the accord...may be tight. I'm only really hoping to get one in there....guess I really need to find someone local who has one and jam my bike in it....


and you shouldn't have any problem fitting your bike in there.


----------



## Xioz (Nov 10, 2005)

Nice thread! I've done this many times:

-edit-


----------



## Shawn595 (Dec 19, 2004)

jr711 said:


> i was thinking the same thing! a wrx wagon would probably fit my needs better, but the si would be cheaper granted its at msrp. gets better gas milage too. i just started a new job with a long commute and would like a fun car to drive. i'd definately get a hitch to use a Sportworks(or the the thule counter part) hitch rack. but i still want to be able to fit at least one bike with wheels off in the trunk on occasion.


I know I'd go with the Civic SI but that's just me. I've had 2 GTIs and loved them both. I think the SI would be every bit as fun to drive as those cars were so there's the emotional appeal. Civic's are usually really cheap to maintain and they usually last a really long time so they appeal to the logical side as well.

I'm single and have no kids though so the SI will definitely fit my lifestyle. Your case my be different.

Coincidentally, I completely removed the back seat from my 91 GTI and kept my bike back there all the time.


----------



## MTB1986 (Aug 13, 2005)

I can get mine in my Altima with both wheels off, I have a fairly large sound system in the trunk too.


----------



## Carbon Ken (Mar 31, 2005)

I have a 93 Civic coupe and I can fit 2 bikes in the rear of my trunk without folding down the rear seats. Mind you, my bikes are small (15") and it'll take some puzzle solving skills to figure out the proper orientation and angle. 

I also have a trunk mounted bike rack so I can actually fit 4 adults along with 4 bikes in this compact little coupe. Not too bad if I say so myself...

Ken.


----------



## Plim (Dec 8, 2004)

I got me a '96 Integra hatchback a couple years ago. 30 mpg (hwy). I throw my bike (roughly "medium" sized) in the back without having to take either wheel off, although the passenger seat has to be about midway forward. 

Before that I had a '86 Civic sedan. The gas mileage was better than 30 mpg. I'd take off the front wheel and put my bike in the rear seat. I could also fit a bike in the trunk of that car, but only with both wheels off and the seatpost down.

Plenty of small cars let you haul a single bike no problem. Buy 'em used for cheap and you don't have to worry when you trash the interior.


----------



## ZoSoSwiM (Dec 2, 2005)

if it helps.. I can fit my bike in my car. I have a 92 Plymouth Laser RS Turbo AWD.. its a hatch back. and for those of you who don't know it's the same as a 92 eclipse. 

If I take off the front wheel I can get the bike in with no one else in the car but me. The rear wheel sits on top of the passanger seat and the forks just touch the back of the car. Its tight... but i guss when there is a will theres a way.


----------



## Hudnut (Apr 12, 2005)

I have a Scion tC that will hold 2 bikes in the hatch with the wheels off. It will fit one bike with the wheels on and the passenger seat forward. It gets good mileage (30 if you drive it gently), its sporty, and it's relativly inexpensive. Here it is goin camping. The pic dosent do justice to the ammount of crap you can fit in it once all the seats are folded.


----------



## fred3 (Jan 12, 2004)

It is nice...till you get rear ended. As for the best value I think that depends on the person. Does the rack have built in locks like the roof rack which has the fork mnt locks? It's also easier for someone to steal your saddle/derailleur using a hitch rack so you have to remove those. You do have to remove the front wheel for a roof rack, fork mnt though. Better mileage with a hitch rack, but you do get tons of dirt/road grim thrown up on the bikes with the hitch rack. Yet you get more bugs from the roof rack. Hmmm. I'll stick with a roof rack if only that it's tougher to steal and looks cooler in my opinion.


----------



## misctwo (Oct 24, 2004)

ibmkidIII said:


> Thinking about a new (more gas efficient) car and was thinking about a civic. Wondering if it's possible to fit a bike (both wheels off) in the trunk. I currently can fit two small bikes in the trunk of my 94 Mecury Topaz (one wheelset in the back seats). Not looking for a bike rack currently, I like the stealth aspect of putting the nice ride in the trunk. Any other suggestions for a good gas efficient reliable car that can hold a single bike in it?
> 
> Thanks,
> Kirk


i have an 04 civic coupe...was able to put my AS-X with 888 in there, wheels and seatpost taken off.....easy fit. and that was without putting the rear seats down.

and yeah it does get great mileage but road noise is loud on the highways....got an A3 that will easily fit my new tazer vp(but seems like the hatchback has less space than the civic...go figure...)


----------



## Legbacon (Jan 20, 2004)

*Matrix*

I bought an 03 Matrix in Feb 02 to peplace my 91 Integra hatchback. The Integra was great because I could fit 2 bikes and camping gear easily. I bought the Matrix because of Toyota reliability, milage, and it's ability to swallow bikes whole.

My 5 Spot goes in with the back seats down with both wheels on. 2 bikes, no problem, just take off the front wheels. 3 bikes, well this can be done because of the 60/40 folding rear seat. Take off all wheels, drop the saddles all the way down in the seat tubes and you can transport 3 people, their bikes and bags/kit.

40 mpg US (sometimes better) on the highway. Same car as a corolla so it's relaible as a hammer. Popular here in Canada but I don't see many in the US.


----------



## Shawn595 (Dec 19, 2004)

I'd be really into the Toyota Matrix if they made it in a 2dr hatchback. I don't have any dependants or any dogs so the two extra doors are wasted on me.


----------



## Shawn595 (Dec 19, 2004)

Travis Bickle said:


> I bought an 03 Matrix in Feb 02 to peplace my 91 Integra hatchback. The Integra was great because I could fit 2 bikes and camping gear easily. I bought the Matrix because of Toyota reliability, milage, and it's ability to swallow bikes whole.
> 
> My 5 Spot goes in with the back seats down with both wheels on. 2 bikes, no problem, just take off the front wheels. 3 bikes, well this can be done because of the 60/40 folding rear seat. Take off all wheels, drop the saddles all the way down in the seat tubes and you can transport 3 people, their bikes and bags/kit.
> 
> 40 mpg US (sometimes better) on the highway. Same car as a corolla so it's relaible as a hammer. Popular here in Canada but I don't see many in the US.


I've been doing a little research this afternoon about the Matrix and have been really impressed with what I've found out about the car. It's an impressive little machine - definitely one to keep an eye on.


----------



## Legbacon (Jan 20, 2004)

*4 doors*

The 2 extra doors are very handy when the back is fully loaded. My back seats stay folded flat 80 % of the time. There are more hatchbacks coming out all the time which is great.


----------



## Shawn595 (Dec 19, 2004)

Travis Bickle said:


> The 2 extra doors are very handy when the back is fully loaded. My back seats stay folded flat 80 % of the time. There are more hatchbacks coming out all the time which is great.


Travis, how similiar is the Matrix to the Pontiac Vibe? Or do they even sell the Vibe in Canada? There are very few Toyota Matrix's around here but plenty of Vibe's.

I've been inside a Vibe and thought it was a really clever car but immediately discounted it because I assumed it was another troublesome American car (I'm currently driving an extremely troublesome American car right now..)


----------



## Legbacon (Jan 20, 2004)

*Vibe*

The Vibe/Matrix was a joint Pontiac/Toyota venture. Vibes are built in California while Matrix is built in Canada. I went with the Matrix over the Vibe because;

Matrix was cheaper at he time
Toyota factory VS GM factory
Matrix was available first 
Toyota salesman was a fellow biker


----------



## Shawn595 (Dec 19, 2004)

Travis Bickle said:


> The Vibe/Matrix was a joint Pontiac/Toyota venture. Vibes are built in California while Matrix is built in Canada. I went with the Matrix over the Vibe because;
> 
> Matrix was cheaper at he time
> Toyota factory VS GM factory
> ...


I was driving by the local Toyota dealer here in Roanoke and stopped in to look at the Matrix and they only had two of them! Either they're really hot and they can't keep them on the lot or my dealer is missing a big opportunity because the Vibe is a common car around here. Either way, I like both because they seem to have the utility that I'm looking for.

I'm sure I would have picked the Toyota over the Pontiac as well. It's hard to fault Toyota quality.


----------



## jhay_x7 (Jan 30, 2006)

I have a 2001 Civic and my GF Marlin fits with just the front wheel off. Just lay the back seats down and put the bike in front first.


----------



## Ridge (Nov 12, 2005)

ibmkidIII said:


> Thinking about a new (more gas efficient) car and was thinking about a civic. Wondering if it's possible to fit a bike (both wheels off) in the trunk. I currently can fit two small bikes in the trunk of my 94 Mecury Topaz (one wheelset in the back seats). Not looking for a bike rack currently, I like the stealth aspect of putting the nice ride in the trunk. Any other suggestions for a good gas efficient reliable car that can hold a single bike in it?
> 
> Thanks,
> Kirk


'99 Civic Sedan, 2 bikes + gear in the trunk with front wheels off and back seat folded down.


----------



## jsigone (Aug 25, 2004)

I can fit 2 bike w/o wheels in the trunk of my 91 jetta (seats don't go down) wish space to stuff a gear bag or two, gets around 27mpg too. I can also fit 2 bikes in my 93 240sx with the seat down of course, that gets about 25mpg. My MTb's are LG and XL and my roadi is a 58cm, never had a problem.

If your truly worried, take you bike with you when you go to the dealership and ask the sales guy if you can test fit your bike inside. This of course after you test drive it and like what you can see.


----------



## wango55 (Apr 1, 2004)

*00' Civic*

+1

Another Civic owner (00' EX Sedan).

The trunk in my car is definitely big enough to fit my bike with both wheels off. I usually just fold down the back seat though and take the front wheel only off.


----------



## Darkan (Mar 20, 2004)

I know it's not a new Civic but I imagine the new ones are just as roomy.
This is my '99 Civic with TWO bikes in the back with only the front wheels and seats off. I could get three in there with gear if I pulled the rear wheels and pedals off as well as well.
I did this with the full back seat folded down but I could also keep part of the rear seat up if I needed to. It's a 70/30 split.


----------



## bigDave (Jan 27, 2004)

I get my XL Jamis XLT 2.0 in the trunk of my Hyundai Accent hatchback. I have to put down the back seat and take off the front tire.


----------



## Walt Dizzy (Aug 18, 2003)

*Efficiency*

Hey Travis:

The Matrix/Vibe is a vehicle that I'm looking at to replace my '95 Saturn. I commute a lot of miles to work though, and when I checked the EPA gas mileage for the Matrix (not sure what website) it was only 36 mpg. Which was kind of a big penalty compared to the Corolla's 41.

Any idea why you're beating the projection? Are the emission standards more lax in Canada? Different engine in '03? Clean living?

5 mpg adds up over 200,000 miles. The Saturn consistently gets 38+ mpg in good weather.

Walt



Travis Bickle said:


> I bought an 03 Matrix in Feb 02 to peplace my 91 Integra hatchback. The Integra was great because I could fit 2 bikes and camping gear easily. I bought the Matrix because of Toyota reliability, milage, and it's ability to swallow bikes whole.
> 
> My 5 Spot goes in with the back seats down with both wheels on. 2 bikes, no problem, just take off the front wheels. 3 bikes, well this can be done because of the 60/40 folding rear seat. Take off all wheels, drop the saddles all the way down in the seat tubes and you can transport 3 people, their bikes and bags/kit.
> 
> 40 mpg US (sometimes better) on the highway. Same car as a corolla so it's relaible as a hammer. Popular here in Canada but I don't see many in the US.


----------



## Legbacon (Jan 20, 2004)

*40 Mpg*

Well I generally don't speed much. Our emissions standards are similar. In the city the ilage drops of quite a bit though. The Corolla isn't as high so will have less drag which explains the difference there.


----------



## Shawn595 (Dec 19, 2004)

Walt Dizzy said:


> when I checked the EPA gas mileage for the Matrix (not sure what website) it was only 36 mpg. Which was kind of a big penalty compared to the Corolla's 41.
> Walt


So I wasn't the only one that noticed that.. I was wondering if maybe the Corolla had a taller 5th which made it more fuel efficient in the epa tests.


----------

